# A guide to ascend



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

*I have built a potential way for even the normies to looksmax this should be as simple as possible and should have all the resources required to ascend. (I have credited those whom i have cited)*



https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wyQDpa9w-4Cw9A0_6tz7sibFqkCFhdeSLLy7d2KAQZ0/mobilebasic (current confirmed ways of facial growth life fuel for you and me) By: Godfather™

https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-guide-to-facial-flaws-and-surgeries-needed-to-fix-them.7631/ ( all the surgeries required to fix the face. by @*Coping)*




https://*/threads/lighten-your-eyes-permanently.263/ (lighten your soul) credits to @RealRetard

https://*/threads/himalayan-salt.6301/ (good shit for skin) by @Dante1

https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-ascension-guide-for-bbcs-blacks.44874/ (Hope for black cels mainly mixed race ones though) by @SirGey

https://looksmax.org/threads/complete-guide-to-reverse-aging-courtesy-of-x30001.65558/ (anti aging *Lifeisgood72)*


https://looksmax.org/threads/reverse-agepill.42061/ (reverse age pill by @SirGey)

http://jawsurgeryforums.com/index.php/topic,6831.0.html (nutrition and physical degeneration)










Study Shows Stomach And Side Sleeping Positions Cause Facial Distortion And Wrinkles Over Time


/PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- A new study published in the Aesthetic Surgery Journal, the peer-reviewed publication of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic...




www.prnewswire.com





(facial distortion by incorrect sleeping credits to the creator of this article)

https://looksmax.org/threads/collaborative-ultimate-natural-looksmaxing-guide.1167/ (natural looks maxing guide) credits to @*brrrap*

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-slow-down-and-reverse-the-aging-process.58095/ (how to retain youth for my reincarnation) credits to @RandomGuy

https://looksmax.org/threads/chemical-dickmaxxing-dickcels-below-25-yo-gtfih.11566/ (chemical dick maxing for under 25 nuff said) by (*Extra Chromosome)*

https://forum.****************/threads/glutathione.1807/ (white maxing for ethnics) By *@john*

 by @u/looksmaxxingcurry (in before it cuck reads this and says the dude looked fine before .






(Bucca fat removal)


 (results of chin wing osteomy)


 (cheek plus buccafat by u/looksmaxxingcurry

https://forum.****************/threads/chewing-for-a-more-defined-and-broad-jaw-only-works-if.2327/ Black pill on chewing @buddy boyo


https://looksmax.org/threads/barrys-penis-enlargement-thread.59426/page-2#post-1074339 (to increase dick size by @Barry



(Important but not the meat of what looks maxing is.)


*Very important thread*


https://forum.****************/thre...ts-and-new-users-please-read-this-first.1869/ (OG looksmaxing the heart of what our site spawned from)

https://forum.****************/threads/useful-looksmaxing-threads.1997/ (useful looks maxing thread) by @*Dr. Vozcuk [Unblocked]*

 @u/looksmaxxingcurry

 (guide to orthoganic surgery)u/looksmaxxingcurry


https://www.reddit.com/r/looksmaxxi...mplants_information_will_add_as_time_goes_on/ u/looksmaxxingcurry


https://looksmax.org/threads/mouth-widening-guide-version-3-0.36182/

https://forum.****************/threads/prenatal-testosterone-is-everything.577/ (if you have kids do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)










Pituitary gland and Maxilla development (Weston Price)


[edit: don't care about text in bold, I tried so hard to bold the right sentences but once updated the post don't want to bold what I bolded] Hi eve...




the-great-work.org





https://looksmax.org/threads/lips-mouth-megathread.28145/ ratio's thank you @paulie_walnuts


https://looksmax.org/threads/neurocranial-restructoring.69258/ lifuel if true (@*Darkstrand)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/full-fraudward-growth-guide.70046/ (good thread by @ShredPill)

https://squareup.com/store/letsfaceit/ (cheap professional version of @CopeAndRope)

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-or...bands-are-stunning-your-maxilla-growth.61889/ (Don't trust the orthodontic industry.



https://www.theblackvault.com/commu...ists-are-working-on-a-pill-to-erase-memories/ (Very important for trauma cels like my self lifefuel for @Gudru @DarknLost and @Short Ugly and Brown Their is hope for you you can leave behind you shitty past if it's true.









Top 8 Most Important Features for an Attractive Face (With Edits) - My Beauty Consultant


Top 8 must have Feautes for an attractive face... #3 Eye Tilt: Bella Hadid has made eye tilt infamous by getting exposed over and over again for editing...




mybeautyconsultant.net








(Possible big life fuel for young cels https://looksmax.org/threads/18-19mewcels-gtfih.75/)









Ascended by making his normal mid-face LONGER


Maxilla: 8mm downgraft and 10mm advancement measured at upper incisor. Mandible: 8.7mm advancement at pogonion. (There seems to be CW rotation) Many ill-informed delusional members about the need to have a short mid-face to be gl, and long mid-face being a death sentence. People would probably...




looksmax.org






The heart of the meat of looks the jawline and how to affect it so your jaw looks aesthetically natural.

https://forum.****************/thre...-look-like-shit-if-youre-truly-recessed.2012/
What surgery will do if without forward growth to start with.


Subhuman a in comparison to surgery with forward growth.
b
a



<







https://looksmax.org/threads/maxilla-question.63780/ Possible life fuel if true (by @*mattzdeb)*





Know here is the life fuel part for my reincarnation or you their is a life fuel fucking fuck the mewing cope here is something that will hypothetically work by @CopeAndRope




https://looksmax.org/threads/designing-a-new-orthodontic-appliance.54974/ proof of concepts as to why it might work


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-pull-your-maxilla-forward-definitive-guide.45691/ how to build the damn thing.





This gif should probably help visualize it did for me.










Their is also the surgery path again also thank you to @CopeAndRope


https://looksmax.org/threads/msdo-m...genesis-the-mse-for-the-lower-jaw.59154/(msdo surgery path)

https://looksmax.org/threads/msdo-questions.63591/ (What such a thing might look like)











https://looksmax.org/threads/distra...e-arnaud-cranio-orbital-distractor-2-0.59325/ (distraction osteogensis)


https://looksmax.org/threads/3-options-to-expand-the-mandible-by-ronald-ead.53939/ (mandible expander appliances)

https://looksmax.org/threads/ronald-eads-mse-progress.50521/ (by @SayNoToRotting)







(What a few mm of bone does to the face)








Morph done by @CopeAndRope



https://looksmax.org/threads/bigoni...-for-facial-attractiveness-and-harmony.62154/ (interesting key factor to the jaw and over all aesthetics credits to (@*Bewusst)*


https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/medicine-and-dentistry/le-fort-iii-osteotomy (Lefort 3 thread hope for scheral cels) thread made by @*Eduardo DOV*


https://looksmax.org/threads/fast-looksmaxing-guide-for-immediate-and-temporary-psl-gain.64172/ (For those with good bases quick soft maxes by @Lorsss)

https://looksmax.org/threads/lefort-1-to-achieve-proper-lip-seal.61850/ (under rated thread by @*forwardgrowth)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/advance-the-maxilla-using-face-mask-and-reverse-chin-cup.10051/ (copeandrope thread on maxillary advancements however had risks as your decreasing face height over all so a bit risky)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2708533 (*intraoral maxillo-malar osteotomy.)*


http://www.maxillofaccialemonza.org...i/craniofaciostenosi-e-displasia-frontonasale (genetic trash to human)

Giga life fuel part





Spoiler: Surgery



Jaw surgery ''https://looksmax.org/threads/my-double-jaw-surgery-genio-2-years-ago.56055/''

https://looksmax.org/threads/ways-to-push-maxilla-forward-other-than-mewing.20996/#post-404016 (lefort 3 vs mse+fe vs fagga) by @Guest

https://looksmax.org/threads/chin-w...ustom-jaw-angle-implant-which-what-why.55151/* (Just commit suicide theory) by @Brandon10

https://looksmax.org/threads/i-had-chin-wing-osteotomy-done-3-days-ago.54227/ (good surgery tbqh) @Raax *


https://looksmax.org/threads/anothe...ile-back-this-one-on-chin-augmentation.12145/ (* Guide on chin) Sandcurrycel786*


https://looksmax.org/threads/my-buccal-fat-removal-results.37517/ (bucca fat removal) by @Chadlite Rutherford


https://looksmax.org/threads/structural-fat-grafting-chin-implants.29782/ (high iq thread by @Deliciadecu)

https://looksmax.org/threads/jawline-filler-effect-after-swelling.63172/ (jawline after fillers by @*qwerty654544*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wI2dfgMo1k (*Looksmaxing The Eye Sockets (Lower Orbital Rims)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/scleral-show-and-how-to-fix-it.68405/#post-1208348 (fix schelaral show) by @*Dante1 (also mirin AVI)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/botox-...-need-eyebrow-arches-lowered-more-pics.46341/ ( botox on eyes given a more masculine effect by (*Bewusst)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/a-note...-the-hyperbolic-interpretation-thereof.61437/ (ideal mouth area by @Alarico8



https://www.craniorehab.com/Facial-Flex-Adult-Microstomia-Prevention-Appliance.html (seems kinda  but might work)

https://looksmax.org/threads/coolsculpting-local-fat-loss.12092/ (giga lifeufel *BornAgainChad)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-facial-bone-growth-guide.37938/ (facial changes by roids by @*Framletgod*

https://looksmax.org/threads/hormonemaxxing.32128/ (hormone maxing by @FaceandHFD)

https://looksmax.org/threads/sagitt...-by-a-ratio-of-androgens-and-estrogens.32876/ (black pill) by @paulie_walnuts








Spoiler: Looks Theory



https://www.realself.com/review/melbourne-au-cheek-augmentation-chubby-droopy-face-weak-facial-bones (potential 1 has with fillers)

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S2176-94512012000400028 (CCW rotation)

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/no-you-don-t-really-look-like-that (Your phone is lying to you)


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-sleep-correctly-and-why.17477/ (How to fix sleep by @Zeus)


https://looksmax.org/threads/mouth-widening-guide-updated.36182/ (mouth widening by @Pendejo)

https://forum.****************/threads/blackpill-on-forehead-shape.1655/ (@*Buddy Boyo)

https://forum.****************/threads/mid-mandible-pill.1594/ (mid mandible pill) could be fixed possible by @CopeAndRope msdo idea *

https://forum.****************/threads/submental-jawpill-one-of-the-most-brutal-pills.2281/ @buddy boyo * *

Most brutal pill Possible fix hyo-neck lift surgery kudos @CopeAndRope for helping me find it.


https://looksmax.org/threads/list-of-appliances-to-buy.44810/ (appliances that work in amalgam to make a better looking phase over all) by @*StuffedFrog (thanks bud good fucking thread)*

https://mybeautyconsultant.net/what-makes-a-face-attractive/ (giga black pill)


https://pulse.kenzai.com/facing-face-fat-facts (life fuel for fat cels)










Facial Aesthetics: Concepts and Clinical Diagnosis (book)







incels.wiki





https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bonus-biogroup-transplant-idUSKBN13U1R2 (Proof of it being confirmed.)


https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/08998280.1999.11930185?needAccess=true& (it's real and it could literally add bones to face)


http://www.bonus-bio.com/index.php/products/bonofill (a link to buy it for my reincarnation)


 




Spoiler: Skin maxing



https://looksmax.org/threads/collagen-maxing-guide-gtfih.28058/ ( good thread) by @tincelw

https://looksmax.org/threads/real-science-skin-ageing.14637/ (by @*DrTony)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-lo...-a-tretinoin-skinmaxxers-acnecels-gtfih.6107/ (Good skin maxing guide) @Cope maxer.


 


Spoiler: Importance of eye area.



https://looksmax.org/threads/stroma-released-more-results.51944/ (stroma confirmed pics) by @FatJattMofo
https://looksmax.org/threads/stroma-leves-the-limbal-ring-intact.69824/#post-1231956 (leaves limbal rings in tact so no worry about losing part of aesthetics)
by @*chadpreetinthemaking*


https://www.psychologytoday.com/ca/.../why-the-eyes-are-so-central-human-attraction (Importance of limbal rings)


https://forum.****************/threads/looksmaxxing-guide-for-low-ipd-cels-high-iq.992/ (Giga hack but life fuel and high iq as fuck) Props to
*@Berzerk*

https://forum.****************/threads/eye-to-mouth-angle-another-brutal-blackpill.1674/ (dimorphic black pill) Credits to @*Buddy Boyo*

https://lookspill.com/topic/sanpaku-eyes-explanation-and-theories/ (suiacidal eyes) by @broly.

https://lookspill.com/topic/hunter-eyes-and-their-effect-on-looks/#post-1220 (hunter eyes and their affects on looks by (@broly)

https://lookspill.com/topic/positive-and-negative-canthal-tilt-explained/(pct vs nct by broly)


https://www.reddit.com/r/looksmaxxing/comments/afeu0d/restalyne_under_eye_fillers/ (life fuel for me by @u/looksmaxxingcurry)  you don't need to looks max

https://forum.****************/thre...h-one-of-the-most-brutal-eye-area-pills.1410/ (very important feature by @buddy boyo)

https://looksmax.org/threads/measur...erpupillary-distance-ratio.46244/#post-827573
https://looksmax.org/threads/real-stroma-surgery-pictures-full-gallery.61329/#post-1160768 (what stroma might looks like by (@*Lorsss)*


 



Spoiler: Useful Looksmaxing Sites



r/plasticsurgery  looks aren't everthing at the end of the day though you all look beautiful the way you are 


Realself.com (advice from qualified surgeons but it's only quick advice.


mayoclinic (risks of certain procedures.)

https://members.aaoms.org/PersonifyEbusiness/Default.aspx?TabID=1510 (find surgeon in your area)


https://www.reddit.com/r/looksmaxxi...und_this_amazing_guide_comment_on_choosing_a/ (how to choose a surgeon so you don't turn into a subhuman)


 


Spoiler: Epigenetic maxing



https://looksmax.org/threads/breaking-theory-on-facial-development.61570/ (interesting theory life fuel if true)



https://looksmax.org/threads/the-definitive-guide-to-sarms.62857/ ( Guide on using sarms)


https://looksmax.org/threads/natural-testosteronemaxxing.7624/ (T maxing) @mojochad


https://looksmax.org/threads/its-not-over-for-all-of-you-there-is-still-hope-left.39662/(life fuel transformation) @ZyzzReincarnate


https://looksmax.org/threads/dihydrotestosterone-dht-guide.44716/ (really good thread) made by @Framletgod



https://looksmax.org/threads/theoretical-anabolic-substances-ways-to-boost-testosterone.41478/ (anabolic method)

https://looksmax.org/threads/dhtmaxxing-guide.66928/ (by my buddy @tincelw)




https://looksmax.org/threads/viagra-grow-your-muscles-dick-and-hair-gtfih.67720/page-3#post-1211842 (another based thread by my buddy boyo @tincelw



This was the guy who made the st reptiles AVI good meme tbh.


 



Spoiler: White maxing



https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-whitemaxxing-guide-includes-skinmaxxing.42711/#post-768478 (by *I'mme)*


Giga life fuel.


https://looksmax.org/threads/surgical-whitemaxing-surgeries-for-ethnics.42828/ (frauding bones theory)

https://incels.wiki/w/Plastic_surgery (terminology)








Spoiler: Best surgeons for ascension



https://looksmax.org/threads/horsefacecel-ascends-with-lefort-1.61863/ (lifefuel for some) by (*Ekeoma_The_BBC) *






Chirurgia minimamente invasiva – Ortognatica Roma


Con la chirurgia minimamente invasiva puoi correggere i difetti del sorriso e migliorare l'aspetto del volto senza eccessivi dolori. Scopri di più!



www.ortognaticaroma.it





https://facialsculptureclinic.com/en/cases/ (good transformations)


https://looksmax.org/threads/went-to-famous-surgeon-brutal-expensive.15236/ (life fuel ascension from truecel to human by @Deusmaximus)

https://www.maasclinic.com/ (good fucking results.)






Spoiler: Lifefuels



https://looksmax.org/threads/pfl-to-pfw-ratio-is-extremely-important.13954/ by @Coping

https://looksmax.org/threads/its-all-about-the-womb-long-attention-span-only.244/ (brutal black pill)


https://head-face-med.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1746-160X-5-5 (white pill)


https://www.livescience.com/35332-face-bones-aging-110104.html (what causes facial aging)

https://web.archive.org/web/20160226195858/http://lookism.net/Thread-cognitionmaxing (life fuel)


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-or...bands-are-stunning-your-maxilla-growth.61889/ (FUCK THE ORTHODONISTS Black pilled thread by. @*imuglymomadmitit*


https://looksmax.org/threads/hollow-cheeks-a-double-edged-sword.70097/ (What creates a good hollow cheeks and a bad hollow cheek credit to @PrettyBoyMaxxing)

https://pdfhost.io/v/Ms6lJujW_Class...sk_FM_and_maxillary_skeletal_expander_MSE.pdf (the potential of the expander itself)


https://looksmax.org/threads/interesting-transformation-from-msdo.68698/#post-1219396 ( Some extreme lifefuel @*PapiMew)

https://looksmax.org/threads/nasal-...d-and-less-talked-features.5811/#post-1230014 (brutal black pill of the nasal ridge @11gaijin)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/your-body-starts-rotting-the-moment-you-turn-18.67699/#post-1197920 Age pill sui fuel to max @*Void*


 


Spoiler: BlackPill



When we hear people in the real world normies soy cucks brazillian soyma type people arguing it's all personality i am reminded of reminding them how much looks matters especially from the studies.



https://looksmax.org/threads/personality-theory-destroyed.65213/ @OwlGod


https://incels.wiki/w/Scientific_Blackpill



JFL at soy tears claiming looks don't matter literally it's fully ovER

In fact getting surgery post operation increased persons own perception of themselves https://looksmax.org/threads/increases-in-perceived-personality-post-surgery.66585/#post-1178319 @tincelw


Their even is a hypothsis that frustration if given long enough will turn you gay https://incels.wiki/w/Homocel_hypothesis

https://www.theblackvault.com/commu...ists-are-working-on-a-pill-to-erase-memories/ (Very important for trauma cels like my self lifefuel for @Gudru @DarknLost and @Short Ugly and Brown Their is hope for you you can leave behind you shitty past if it's true.



*Hypothesis that might or might not be true *









Homocel hypothesis







incels.wiki













Category:Aesthetics







incels.wiki





*Back up of the lookism stuff the cranial base being the most important jfl @web thinking it could go E.R on me.*










The Chin : Mojo : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Backups of black pills



archive.org







 



Spoiler: Skin maxing/youthful vitality



https://www.livescience.com/35332-face-bones-aging-110104.html (what causes facial aging)

https://www.maasclinic.com/ (good fucking results.)


https://pulse.kenzai.com/facing-face-fat-facts (life fuel for fat cels)


https://looksmax.org/threads/the-lo...-a-tretinoin-skinmaxxers-acnecels-gtfih.6107/ (Good skin maxing guide) @Cope maxer.

https://looksmax.org/threads/real-science-skin-ageing.14637/ (by @*DrTony)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/collagen-maxing-guide-gtfih.28058/ ( good thread) by @tincelw

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-sleep-correctly-and-why.17477/ (How to fix sleep by @Zeus)









Study Shows Stomach And Side Sleeping Positions Cause Facial Distortion And Wrinkles Over Time


/PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- A new study published in the Aesthetic Surgery Journal, the peer-reviewed publication of the American Society for Aesthetic Plastic...




www.prnewswire.com





https://looksmax.org/threads/reverse-agepill.42061/ (reverse age pill by @SirGey)

https://looksmax.org/threads/complete-guide-to-reverse-aging-courtesy-of-x30001.65558/ (anti aging *Lifeisgood72)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/lips-mouth-megathread.28145/ by (@paulie_walnuts)


 


Spoiler: Prenatal t pills



https://looksmax.org/threads/its-all-about-the-womb-long-attention-span-only.244/ (brutal black pill)


https://looksmax.org/threads/sagitt...-by-a-ratio-of-androgens-and-estrogens.32876/ (black pill) by @paulie_walnuts

https://looksmax.org/threads/hormonemaxxing.32128/ (hormone maxing by @FaceandHFD)

https://looksmax.org/threads/my-buccal-fat-removal-results.

https://looksmax.org/threads/structural-fat-grafting-chin-implants.29782/ (high iq thread by @Deliciadecu)









Pituitary gland and Maxilla development (Weston Price)


[edit: don't care about text in bold, I tried so hard to bold the right sentences but once updated the post don't want to bold what I bolded] Hi eve...




the-great-work.org






https://forum.****************/threads/prenatal-testosterone-is-everything.577/ (if you have kids do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
https://the-great-work.org/proper-development-skull-posture-birth/ (do this as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-slow-down-and-reverse-the-aging-process.58095/ (how to retain youth for my reincarnation) credits to @RandomGuy


 


Spoiler: forward Growth












HOW TO PULL YOUR MAXILLA FORWARD [DEFINITIVE GUIDE]


DISCLAIMER: I'm not a doctor, I'm not an orthodontist, I'm just a random guy on the internet with a slightly recessed maxilla. You're personally responsible for your choices, actions and results, this guide is for informational purposes only...




looksmax.org





https://looksmax.org/threads/affordable-god-tier-face-puller.66191/








Chapter: Vitamin K2: A Vitamin that Works like a Hormone, Impinging on Gene Expression


Vitamin K2 binds to the intranuclear receptor SXR and results in the activation of a plethora of genes, both directly and indirectly. Among these genes are important biological markers of cellular cha




www.intechopen.com





https://the-great-work.org/communit...ling-before-and-after-photos-of-patient-zero/ (seeing the change in facial bone after face pulling adding credence to @Cope and rope.

https://the-great-work.org/proper-development-skull-posture-birth/ (Up their with prenatal t)










Pituitary gland and Maxilla development (Weston Price)


[edit: don't care about text in bold, I tried so hard to bold the right sentences but once updated the post don't want to bold what I bolded] Hi eve...




the-great-work.org






https://looksmax.org/threads/designing-a-new-orthodontic-appliance.54974/
https://looksmax.org/threads/ultimate-facial-bone-growth-guide.37938/ (drug method) by framelett god

https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-move-your-entire-face-forward-with-osteo-distraction.61460/
https://looksmax.org/threads/guide-to-jaw-zygos-chin-fillers-by-sirgey.50639/(lifefuel)
https://looksmax.org/threads/list-of-appliances-to-buy.44810/ (in tandem to create a better face)

https://looksmax.org/threads/interesting-transformation-from-msdo.68698/#post-1219396 ( Some extreme lifefuel @*PapiMew)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/msdo-m...genesis-the-mse-for-the-lower-jaw.59154/(msdo surgery path)

https://looksmax.org/threads/msdo-questions.63591/ (What such a thing might look like)


 


Spoiler: Stroma



https://looksmax.org/threads/stroma-released-more-results.51944/ (stroma confirmed pics) by @FatJattMofo

https://looksmax.org/threads/stroma-leves-the-limbal-ring-intact.69824/#post-1231956 (leaves limbal rings in tact so no worry about losing part of aesthetics)
by @*chadpreetinthemaking*

https://looksmax.org/threads/real-stroma-surgery-pictures-full-gallery.61329/#post-1160768 (what stroma might looks like by (@*Lorsss)*


 


Spoiler: Lefort



Lefort.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/medicine-and-dentistry/le-fort-iii-osteotomy (Lefort 3 thread hope for scheral cels) thread made by @*Eduardo DOV*


https://looksmax.org/threads/ways-to-push-maxilla-forward-other-than-mewing.20996/#post-404016 (lefort 3 vs mse+fe vs fagga) by @Guest


 
* The biggest black pill/life fuel.*

https://forum.****************/threads/submental-jawpill-one-of-the-most-brutal-pills.2281/ @buddy boyo *  Largest sui fuel*
https://looksmax.org/threads/breaking-theory-on-facial-development.61570/ (possible fix.)



*https://forum.****************/threads/mid-mandible-pill.1594/ (mid mandible pill) could be fixed possible by @CopeAndRope msdo idea Black pill/lifefuel if @CopeAndRope is corerct.*



Beautycheck - characteristics of beautiful faces





Beautycheck - characteristics of beautiful faces



https://looksmax.org/threads/low-inhib-max-guide-very-long-list.121/ (lifefuel after looks maxing by @Creep)

https://*/threads/to-transcend-the-ultimate-looksmaxing-guide.3/ (life fuel list)


https://*/threads/mandibular-distraction-osteogenesis-in-adults.10196/ (Life-fuel theory this is the mandible version)


https://ia601505.us.archive.org/28/items/thechin/on the cranial base.pdf (the cranial base the blackest pill)

https://forum.****************/thre...ts-and-new-users-please-read-this-first.1869/ ( Giga life fuel)


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wyQDpa9w-4Cw9A0_6tz7sibFqkCFhdeSLLy7d2KAQZ0/mobilebasic (current confirmed ways of facial growth life fuel for you and me) By: Godfather™ (tera life fuel)




Spoiler: Looks Theory Youtubers



*@faceandlms (an advocate of the lower 3rd pill.)*
@Aesthetic Appeal ( Made some high iq observations on the eye area)
@The Looksmax (makes what makes a good looking person)
@Truth About Male Looks (the most brutal black pilled user he took the t prenatal t pill it's ovER)
@Facehacking: The Science of Attraction


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

Or you could just be realistic and realize it's over


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Or you could just be realistic and realize it's over






True man it is what it is but i have cited every thing this isn't even for me it's for my reincarnation i ain't gonna be around much longer telling you that know


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 5, 2019)

will read


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Dec 5, 2019)

damn boyo u really worked hard on this thread,
btw i cant find where u tagged me though lol


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> will read





Thanks man appreicate it it's every single bit in looks max every single thread i could find


Dante1 said:


> damn boyo u really worked hard on this thread,
> btw i cant find where u tagged me though lol





Schreal show


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

mirin autism


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> mirin autism





Thanks man


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 5, 2019)

nice


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> True man it is what it is but i have cited every thing this isn't even for me it's for my reincarnation i ain't gonna be around much longer telling you that know


That wasn't what I meant my memory will never be gone. It's over and I've finally accepted it. I can't cope with not having a dad since 11 and having a whore mom that I caught having sex with a "friend" at 11 years old. 

I'm going to live a life of isolation and loneliness


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 5, 2019)

@reptiles where am i tagged? btw i’ll look at some of the links. nice thread


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

BigChinHispanic said:


> nice





It's the biggest life fuel for my reincarnation


Gudru said:


> That wasn't what I meant my memory will never be gone. It's over and I've finally accepted it. I can't cope with not having a dad since 11 and having a whore mom that I caught having sex with a "friend" at 11 years old.
> 
> I'm going to live a life of isolation and loneliness





Dude i feel ya on the dad part that's why i cited that that is the biggest life fuel for us


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> @reptiles where am i tagged? btw i’ll look at some of the links. nice thread





On the hallow cheeks


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 5, 2019)

sick, 10 years of surgery and I can be human


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> sick, 10 years of surgery and I can be human





It should help even the most subhuman of humans


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Dec 5, 2019)

d


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> d





DO NOT GIVE A FUCKING SHIT THIS THREAD WAS ONLY FOR MY HOMIES


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> DO NOT GIVE A FUCKING SHIT THIS THREAD WAS ONLY FOR MY HOMIES


n


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 5, 2019)

A big hug from oneitis would fix everything for me tbh


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> A big hug from oneitis would fix everything for me tbh






That pill would fix everything for me


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> It's the biggest life fuel for my reincarnation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna ascend anymore.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I don't wanna ascend anymore.






Damn that's sad man


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Damn that's sad man


I know. I just wanna be alone


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I know. I just wanna be alone


Brutal


----------



## incubus (Dec 5, 2019)

based. thank you OP. good work, will read.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

incubus said:


> based. thank you OP. good work, will read.






You welcome brother


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> *I have built a potential way for even the normies to looksmax this should be as simple as possible and should have all the resources required to ascend. (I have credited those whom i have cited)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will add the most interesting topics to the looksmax archive.
I am the only one who keeps the archive updated and it takes me a very long time, so I am very slow in adding new threads to the archive


----------



## tincelw (Dec 5, 2019)

legendary thread by the one and only saint reptiles


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Dec 5, 2019)

nice work but you really need to organize everything better

i'm just staring at a wall of text with links to random shit lol


----------



## Kade (Dec 5, 2019)

Great post, clearly put lots of work in to assemble this much information together. Cheers boyo


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Dec 6, 2019)

Why is my Ronald Ead thread mentioned but not my bite stress distribution threads?


----------



## SHARK (Dec 6, 2019)

Bookmarked


SayNoToRotting said:


> Why is my Ronald Ead thread mentioned but not my bite stress distribution threads?


Shit threads kys I guess


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

Kade said:


> Great post, clearly put lots of work in to assemble this much information together. Cheers boyo





Link pls I didn't probably see it


lookserumaxeru said:


> nice work but you really need to organize everything better
> 
> i'm just staring at a wall of text with links to random shit lol








I can try


lookserumaxeru said:


> nice work but you really need to organize everything better
> 
> i'm just staring at a wall of text with links to random shit lol








I can try


Lorsss said:


> I will add the most interesting topics to the looksmax archive.
> I am the only one who keeps the archive updated and it takes me a very long time, so I am very slow in adding new threads to the archive






Can you let me edit this thread pls I need need to add in some details height maxing and extrachromosomes guide



Here is link to page https://looksmax.org/threads/bro-lo...i-need-to-add-in-a-height-maxing-guide.70432/


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 6, 2019)

No guide to reduce submental fullness which is my only problem, shit thread bro


----------



## Barry (Dec 6, 2019)

great thread.

I gave everyone the PE dickmaxxing thread because everyone kept asking about it

will put more threads on looksmax as I ascend.

maybe JBWMaxxing, NTFishing and Moneymaxxing next. That's what people have asked for here and on .co


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> No guide to reduce submental fullness which is my only problem, shit thread bro







I need to edit it but this is just a quick hypothesis I found for potential cure. 


It is based of 2 premises


Premise 1 the hyoid position and the neck fat are connected. 

2 these theotical things work. 



Premise 1 my idea was using hyoid neck left that lifts the hyoid bone region 1 still has submental fat but it's step 1 in fixing the issue. 



Next is highly theotical al but has probably some true in it localised fat loss in the neck region it has theotically ally shown to work in parts of body same theory applies possible to the neck

Next Premise as to what causes a shit submental base is a lack of ramus length visibility and gonion position my idea of gaining a more larger visible gonion is to first start with the hardest bone the ramus how does 1change it? Chin cup that won't lengthen the chin area overall but it will create a larger ramus which is what we want. 



For the gonion to show you just want a lack of fat to begin with calling back to the localozed fat loss. 


And from this point your submental region should be nearly invisible. 


The rest from here on is forward growth which can be done by the cope and rope face puller if works 


Those are the way 1 could do it again I have linked every thing even the ramus that is part of the youtube face hacking bit 


But here are the dots connected theotically atleast it should work


Barry said:


> great thread.
> 
> I gave everyone the PE dickmaxxing thread because everyone kept asking about it
> 
> ...






Based man


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> I need to edit it but this is just a quick hypothesis I found for potential cure.
> 
> 
> It is based of 2 premises
> ...


Tbh hi iq but my hyoid position is fine i still have double chin when i lift it up by swallowing, its just shit fat distribution or shit skin quality tbh i might have shit gonion too idk, want dm bro?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> Tbh hi iq but my hyoid position is fine i still have double chin when i lift it up by swallowing, its just shit fat distribution or shit skin quality tbh i might have shit gonion too idk, want dm bro?






Then you need the cool sculpting method the double chin thing can easily be solved with neck lift. 

And skin quality I literally provided scientifically proven.methods even the real shit by @DrTony


----------



## Enlil (Dec 6, 2019)

not a single word


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 6, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Then you need the cool sculpting method the double chin thing can easily be solved with neck lift.
> 
> And skin quality I literally provided scientifically proven.methods even the real shit by @DrTony


ive heard liposuction mogs cold sculpting true shit? also tbh high iq thread im glad autistics like you are providing us with semi legit info bro


----------



## Kill_Jew (Dec 6, 2019)

permanently lighten eyes link is dead. better not be stroma.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> permanently lighten eyes link is dead. better not be stroma.






It's down know?


balding17yomanletcel said:


> ive heard liposuction mogs cold sculpting true shit? also tbh high iq thread im glad autistics like you are providing us with semi legit info bro





Thing is why not use in tandem if both work and both gets rid of fat ratios why not use both?


Enlil said:


> not a single word






Stay 1.3 psl then not my problem


----------



## rawdogprince (Dec 6, 2019)

pure autism


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> pure autism





It works


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 6, 2019)

tesla iq post read every single word and its lifefuel thank you so much for this


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> tesla iq post read every single word and its lifefuel thank you so much for this





Thanks man


----------



## reptiles (Dec 6, 2019)

tincelw said:


> legendary thread by the one and only saint reptiles





Thanks bro


----------



## Ada Mustang (Dec 7, 2019)

reptiles said:


> *I have built a potential way for even the normies to looksmax this should be as simple as possible and should have all the resources required to ascend. (I have credited those whom i have cited)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a bunch of surgery thrown all together, and many many copes. Come on man, you can't change society and reincarnation doesn't works


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Dec 7, 2019)

How do you know what surgery to get or what to improve on. I can’t pinpoint my flaws Like I can see the areas on my face that are clearly bad but I don’t know the specifics of it.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 7, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> Just a bunch of surgery thrown all together, and many many copes. Come on man, you can't change society and reincarnation doesn't works






The surgeries have shown they work look at before and afters. 

The cope and rope thing was a theory that might work. 

The stroma thing is confirmed and I tried to show how to fix every single flaw some things are Unchangeable but every little bit counts


Jeffbrah96 said:


> How do you know what surgery to get or what to improve on. I can’t pinpoint my flaws Like I can see the areas on my face that are clearly bad but I don’t know the specifics of it.





What are. Your issues I. Can't tell without pics


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

All the contents of this of this page.

*Height increasing.*
*@Extrachromosomes guide.
Low inhibition maxing.
Normie maxing. 
Bone remodeling.
Surgery maxing.
Frame maxing.
Ear Ratios.
Resources to help.
How ccw modified lefort 3 works.
Facial ratios.
Hair guide.
Lighten your eyes.
Measuring your sub-humanity.
Skin maxing/soft maxing/lifefuel/suifuel.
Why IRL is better than selfies for judging faces.
All failos as far as i am aware that makes a face ugly *

*The height pill.*


https://looksmax.org/threads/height...or-closedplatecels-dont-waste-your-time.9410/ (Some black pills if you try to increase height after a certain age i ain't gonna bullshit to you i will spill every single black pill. The credits go to @*@Wincel love his content and a high iq mofo*

https://looksmax.org/threads/another-possible-method-for-heightmaxing.18990/( How to get taller ? simple  just be soy theory is legit) Also it was made by the same person as the link above

https://looksmax.org/threads/for-im...ifuel-heightmaxxers-and-roidcels-gtfih.13457/ (Black pill about gaining height the roids method it's ovER)


http://www.limblengtheningforum.com/index.php?topic=64448.0 (height lengthening without surgery not much but we forget how much even 2 inches can do also the credits goto @bomber)


https://looksmax.org/threads/if-you...ves-you-all-the-truths-no-bullshit-tbh.32507/
(very useful thread by me on final stages of adult height.

https://looksmax.org/threads/the-ul...ed-closed-plate-oldcel-method-included.14298/ (the 1 and only classic by my our forever beloved lost brother *@Extra Chromosome I pray he has a great place in gandy heaven.)* 

https://looksmax.org/threads/bone-marrow-and-height.67794/ (Linked to the prenatal t pill Legit your child hood is every the thread was made by *@StuffedFrog)

https://looksmax.org/threads/max-price-performance-heightmaxxing-stack-guide-manlets-gtfih.41645/ (good fucking thread by a dedicated height maxer @JustTrynaGrow)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/stretching-your-spine-make-you-taller.69740/ (every tiny little bit of height counts never forget this small bits of a pie add to the volume of the entire over all shape made by @*Rob Paul'sHeight)*

https://looksmax.org/threads/http-www-naturalheightgrowth-com.69099/ (sounds iffy but maybe true by @*@Rob Paul'sHeight)*


https://looksmax.org/threads/archive-part-1-the-writings-of-phenomhcl-on-heightmaxxing.10049/ (Dedicated to height maxing a very high iq height maxer.)

https://looksmax.org/threads/about-to-give-myself-cancer-for-height-growth.70962/ (Just be a retard theory maxed life fuel for retarded cels by @*RobPaul'sHeight.*

https://looksmax.org/threads/heightmaxxing-only-for-adults-my-routine.71531/ (Very useful thread by @*Mr_wax very useful and well thought out way to increase height for height cels for adults as well *

https://looksmax.org/threads/ive-made-a-offtopic-of-all-extra-chromosomes-high-iq-posts.34224/ (Height maxing links plus +1 face link +1 no bullshit weight loss by @SomethingOff and @Extrachromosome)


*Extra chromes guide.

https://looksmax.org/threads/chemical-dickmaxxing-dickcels-below-25-yo-gtfih.11566/ (life fuel for dicklets This should help you out)*



https://looksmax.org/threads/secret-cehmicals-part-2-4f-mph.11964/ (Chemical maxing thread) 

https://looksmax.org/threads/alternative-administration-routes-of-known-supplements-chemicals.13068/ (more supplement maxing)


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-make-dht-gel.12557/ (how to make dht the most interesting 1 tbqh)


https://looksmax.org/threads/advance-the-maxilla-using-face-mask-and-reverse-chin-cup.10051/ (life fuel but risky you gain maxilla projection but lose unfortunately mandibular length by @extra-chromosome)




*Face ratio's.*


https://looksmax.org/threads/lip-li...the-midface-and-fwhr-cels.70596/#post-1245100 (increases the width of the mouth by @SirGey)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Ratios.pdf (A crucial ratio for the face)





*Hormones body/frame and test guide.*

https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-a-very-good-resource-for-testosterone-maxxing.49195/
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-experience-with-steroids-guide.59603/ (We have the theory behind roids how they work and shit https://pdfhost.io/v/xgwCcDEQ_vdocumentsmx_undergroundsteroidhandbookiipdf.pdf BUT how do we trust it without actual experience this shares this persons experience with it his name is ? @*Dark Badboy*

https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/A guide to roids.pdf (A roid guide another 1 from experience on how to use roids by @modified from lookism)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Ideal body ratio.pdf (Ideal body by @heilsa)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Neck training guide.pdf (Neck brah)


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...security but what ever helps you guys out.pdf (wrist maxing by @Machiavellian) 





*Hair guide.*

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Hair transplant post result.pdf (pics post hair transplant) @finastoroid)



https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Hair%20regrowth%20and%20derminator.pdf



https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...1912/Minoxidil finastraide and duesteride.pdf (@modified)




*Pull face forward.*


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2309666 (Confirmed facial bone growth works from 18 to 20)

https://vstrong30.wordpress.com/2018/08/23/secret-to-good-looks-the-mandible/ (the mandibular is very much so a very important bone it is as important as the maxilla itself the 2 should in tandem)


 (advanced mewing)

https://depts.washington.edu/fasdpn/htmls/fas-face.htm 

https://looksmax.org/threads/advance-the-maxilla-using-face-mask-and-reverse-chin-cup.10051/ (life fuel but risky you gain maxilla projection but lose unfortunately mandible length by @*@Extra Chromosome* 







Contouring of the mandible, maxillary advancement and rhinoplasty - Corrective Jaw Surgery - Dr. Antipov


Face, bite, and airway correction at the Galleria OMS in Roseville, CA.




www.drantipov.com






https://looksmax.org/threads/kawamoto-distractor-midface-sagittal-expander.70422/#post-1239895 (giga life fuel made by @CopeAndRope)








Contouring of the mandible, maxillary advancement and rhinoplasty - Corrective Jaw Surgery - Dr. Antipov


Face, bite, and airway correction at the Galleria OMS in Roseville, CA.




www.drantipov.com





https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...ce between lefort 3 and modified lefort 3.pdf (what a lefort 3 looks like and what a modified lefort 3 looks alike by @heilsa)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/How ccw rotation works.pdf (how a ccw rotation works works @weaselface)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...01912/Frankel device and confirmed change.pdf (Life fuel to pull maxilla up and forward)





*Ear ratios*

https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Earcels for @loors.pdf 
(@Lorsss this thread is for you buddy boyo credits to @heilsa)






 


Do not commit incest it's over for incest cels. https://jmg.bmj.com/content/jmedgenet/25/12/838.full.pdf



(Life fuel surgery)


https://looksmax.org/threads/very-c...-eye-area-a-massive-boost.70486/#post-1242720
https://looksmax.org/threads/lip-li...the-midface-and-fwhr-cels.70596/#post-1245100 (increases the width of the mouth by @SirGey)


https://looksmax.org/threads/kawamoto-distractor-midface-sagittal-expander.70422/ (biggest Life fuel their is a way of pulling mid face forward by our lord and savior the real mike mew of the looks max community @CopeAndRope.


https://looksmax.org/threads/primar...-is-responsible-how-can-i-achieve-this.45406/ (Possible surgery to change part of your race it's life fuel for ethnics)


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Orbital implants success.pdf (Life fuel orbital rim implants by @Lolita)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Zygos before and after.pdf (life fuel surgery done by Eppley by @Saiyan)

https://looksmax.org/threads/gigalifefuel-for-everyone.47635/ (1 has to see to belive)




 
*But maxing.*





https://ia601400.us.archive.org/2/items/framemaxing/Booty%20maxing.pdf



This part increases your smv overall why ? for some reason women these days perfer bigger buts of men appertly has something to do with thrusting power know note this has no play on psl psl is strictly a measure of facial attractiveness smv is about your sexual market value.
 

*A guide on how to lighten your eyes*


*https://ia601400.us.archive.org/2/items/framemaxing/Lighten your eyes permanently _ Looks Theory.pdf (Life fuel this lets you lighten your eyes overall)

For some reason the url didn't work when i tried to copy it so i just stuck with a pdf format it's easier more efficent and adds as a permanent back up.*

 

*Bone remodeling*


*


https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Bone%20remodeling.pdf


 What to add whilst using @CopeAndRope head gear adds more chance of it working.

https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/i...1912/How to alter facial growth life fuel.pdf (how to alter your facial bone growth and how you can alter it this is primarily for the future)


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...netics plays a role in facial development.pdf (It's all about hormones and epigenetics by@anakind)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...1912/Supplements to take while doing this.pdf (What to take when using @CopeAndRope face puller by @titania)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...rbital rims projection (very good thread).pdf (possible bro science but if true you can move the supraorbitals forward by @ideal)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i... take whilst using copeandropes face gear.pdf (Another list of what to take when using @copeandropes head gear by @Machiavellian.*


*https://looksmax.org/threads/hypothsis-on-how-to-increase-facial-dimorphism.71480/ (adds to bone remodeling)*




*Skin maxing.




https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...d_201912/Guide for skin care what to take.pdf (a quick guide to skin maxing) By @admin*

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...gen maxing turn to a pretty boy life fuel.pdf (By @Ephebophiling)



 


Measuring subhuman faces.


*


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Frankfurt%20plane%20and%20natural%20head%20position.pdf



https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Ratios.pdf (nose to mouth ratio brutal brutal by @dough)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i..._201912/Stomion ratio 2.0 How to measure..pdf (your stomion ratio sui fuel by @rugby1233)



Learning resources


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Information on jaw surgery.pdf (Information for jaw surgery by @justthewayyouare)

https://web.archive.org/web/2015043...ilerclinic.com/en/fachwoerterverzeichnis.html (information about more jaw surgery key terminology)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Keep your cortisol low.pdf (Learn how to keep your cortisol low @heilsa)

https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/i...01912/Possible surgeries to fix a midface.pdf (surgeries for midface by @Ascend or Die)

https://ia601500.us.archive.org/22/...tsolconnection/What contitues a good chin.pdf (What constitutes a good chin)

https://ia601500.us.archive.org/22/items/canthaltiltandcoritsolconnection/dr sailor terminology.pdf (Dr sailor surgery guide.)

https://ia601500.us.archive.org/22/...tsolconnection/Meauring your subhumanity..pdf (How to measure forward growth by @titantia)


https://ia601500.us.archive.org/22/...olconnection/Possible evidence for mewing.pdf (possible some evidence for mewing)*

https://ia601405.us.archive.org/8/i...01912/Thread-Profile-Types-Full-Ante-Face.pdf (What constitutes a ante face by @heilsa)
https://looksmax.org/threads/different-types-of-antefaces.27983/ (interlinked)
http://www.mauricemommaerts.eu/files/PDF/634977779913771600.pdf (interlinked)



*Kill your **inhibition


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Kill your inhabition.pdf (@Daddy)

https://ia601500.us.archive.org/22/items/canthaltiltandcoritsolconnection/low inhib maxing.pdf (Caborline by @whiteboi)


https://vstrong30.wordpress.com/2018/08/23/secret-to-good-looks-the-mandible/ (secret to beauty or 1 of them the mandible. *



*Life fuel stuff/suifuel stuff*


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...12/Theeth extraction and facial bone loss.pdf (sui fuel after bone loss by @Saiyan)

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...12/Lift more slay more short term bitches.pdf (lift more slay more women over all)


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/items/saunamaxingthread_201912/Sauna maxing thread.pdf (sauna maxing increases hgh by 16 percent by @iacuna complex)

https://looksmax.org/threads/brocolli-theory-gtfih.3491/ (Giga life fuel cure autism by @FaceandHFD)



*Soft maxing *

(Soft stuff before doing major surgeries by https://ia601503.us.archive.org/2/i...e to think about before the extreme shit..pdf @Aesthetics)



*Why irl motion is the best way to judge a face*

https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...12/perspective length and lens distortion.pdf (The difference of perspective lense by @neckbrah)


*Failos that should be corrected.*

What makes a man unnatractive
Chin Recession
Jaw recession
Maxillary recession
crowded teeth
Narrow fwhr
Overly-Sloped forehead
feminine mandible
narrow nosebridge
non-competitive
bulbous nasal tip
high-set eyes
long philtrum
back hair
convex face
low cheekbones
small phallus
rounded forehead
prone to injury
uncoordinated
bug eyes
negative canthal tilt
low-set ears
horizontally short mouth
Dorsal hump
Drooping nasal tip
small bones
short stature
low testosterone
facial-muscle paralysis
high voice
nasal voice
effeminate behavior
narrow neck
forward neck posture
large pores
acne vulgaris
high bodyfat
sparse eyebrows
sallow-tinged skin
narrow dental palate
juvenile hobbies
poor posture
Pectoralis Excavatum
high inhibition
no muscle mass
bad muscle insertions
lack of social circle
nerdy social circle
small social circle 
tear trough visibility
negative nasolabs
Flat zygos/cheekbones 
Projecting nose (sometimes) 
Deep nasolabials folds 
Hook-nose (sometimes phenotypical though) 
Thin lips
Narrow overall face 
Recessed chin 
Recessed mandible 
Narrow mandible 
Flat philtrum 
High nasolabial angle
Dark circles
Frog eyes 
Negative orbital vectors 
Flat cheekbones/maxilla
NCT
Sclera show
Darkness above eyes
Neck rejuvenation


Their are metric fuck tones but hope fully this thread should increase your facial value that little bit and as incels that's what you can expect we can't all have the perfect face but we can correct what failos we have just that little bit.



Mods please let me edit this stuff into https://looksmax.org/threads/a-guid...-poll-on-weather-this-should-be-pinned.70329/ this should make stuff much easier for true cels and even normies.



Closing statements thank god we have the internet it makes shit much easier to pass on knowledge..


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 22, 2021)

@Pumanator treasure of a thread


----------



## patricknotstar (Jan 22, 2021)

reptiles said:


> *I have built a potential way for even the normies to looksmax this should be as simple as possible and should have all the resources required to ascend. (I have credited those whom i have cited)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great high effort thread OP, we need more ppl like you here instead of all these shitposting retards


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 11, 2021)

reptiles said:


> *I have built a potential way for even the normies to looksmax this should be as simple as possible and should have all the resources required to ascend. (I have credited those whom i have cited)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great thread, made it so you can edit the thread and add stuff up until 2023.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

reptiles said:


> https://*/threads/lighten-your-eyes-permanently.263/ (


update the link for this one broski, it's not working now


----------

